# Introducing Jan's Patchwork Corner - Ep. 2 out now!



## Jan @ Treeswift (Dec 14, 2022)

Hey everyone! Some of you might know me from my Zebra libraries (or as sin(x) around these parts when I'm off duty). I just wanted to let y'all know that I've been working on getting a new series of video workshops on synth programming and synth-based sound design off the ground, and as of this week, you can check out the pilot episode of *Jan's Patchwork Corner* on YouTube:



A bit of background – I'd been thinking about doing something like this for longer than I'd had the idea of designing sounds for other composers, so when I started Treeswift Audio last year, it was clear from the get-go that I'd eventually have to give the synth workshop idea a whirl, too. In each episode, I'm going to take one of my patches and break it down into its essential components, explain how all the parts work and come together to achieve the sound that I was looking for, share the thought process behind the design decisions, and try to leave as many morsels of general synth technique and theory in my trail as I can muster.  For the first couple episodes at least, I'll be using Zebra; but I'm making a point of keeping explanations as synth-agnostic as possible wherever it makes sense, so it shouldn't be too hard to translate most of the techniques to the synth of your choice.

The inspiration was quite plainly to try and make the kind of tutorial that I'd have liked having around back when I got serious about programming synths. In this, it attempts to be pretty much the opposite of the "step-by-step-walkthrough of which knobs to set where to get synth staple sound XY" that YouTube is ripe with; I'd much rather use the patches as a springboard for a much more in-depth look at basic, intermediate, and advanced approaches to creating sounds that are truly your own. That's the idea, anyway – you let me know whether I'm making it work.  But an obvious consequence is that the videos are fairly long, especially compared to other YouTube tutorials; think "full podcast episode" rather than "bite-sized coffee break tidbit".

So, yeah. If you're at all interested in getting your feet wet on creating your own sounds, or just broadening your background knowledge, do give this one a spin! Curious to hear what you think. Also, obviously grateful for any shares.  The second episode is in the works with good chances of a release before the year is over, with more in the pipeline; you can always find all episodes on the "watch" section of the Treeswift Audio website, and you can subscribe to our YouTube channel if you don't want to miss a thing.

Enjoy!


----------



## doctoremmet (Dec 14, 2022)

Very nice Jan, thanks for sharing!


----------



## dyross (Dec 19, 2022)

I have to say, this is the best sound design tutorial I've watched yet. I would have still been happy if it was twice as long (or more).


----------



## Jan @ Treeswift (Dec 20, 2022)

Whoa. Thanks so much for the kind words there. Means a lot! 🙏


----------



## rmak (Dec 20, 2022)

Thanks for sharing this. I’m going to check it out. U he has a sale via NI btw if anyone wants to pick up the synth for this YouTube video.


----------



## Whywhy (Dec 21, 2022)

Brilliant tutorial Jan ( same for your excellent Zebra 🦓 sounds set )


----------



## Jan @ Treeswift (Dec 27, 2022)

Hey there, hope y'all have been been spending some relaxing and peaceful holidays! If you feel like joining me for some in-depth patch exploration while waiting for the new year, here's episode 2 of my series, which continues the journey through "Bioluminescence" from my soundset Zebra Elementals: ISLA. In this one, I'm putting final touches on the sonic foundation of the patch, take a deep dive into effects and how they can put a shine on the sound, and round it off with some swirly haze. 🌀



Hope you'll get some insight out of the episode and as always, happy for any shares. Enjoy!


----------

